# FEW pix of my babyGTI



## dumppedDubz (May 25, 2011)

she needs a wash i knoww .. S:http://http://s1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb348/hurleyGTIboi/


----------



## dumppedDubz (May 25, 2011)

click the link brings you to the pix.

not an uploading PRO on hurr yet ...


----------



## dumppedDubz (May 25, 2011)

rear 









side









front 









side ( again )


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Do they have any car washes in your area?


----------



## J_Austin_B (May 16, 2011)

PSU said:


> Do they have any car washes in your area?


 Hahaha...If it's anything like where I'm from, it wouldn't matter anyways...I rains in the most sporadic manner in Missouri...It reminds me of Germany...And it the rains doesn't come along and jack stuff up, the pollen does :banghead:


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

dude...


----------



## hugo317 (May 16, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: looks good same thing where i live i wash my car within 2 hours full of pollen


----------



## J_Austin_B (May 16, 2011)

allmotor6 said:


> dude...


We know...just chill


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

So, where is the motorsport?


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

ENRGZR said:


> So, where is the motorsport?


that's what i was just wondering?

a buddy here in pennsy has a turbo vr pushin 500hp. definitely a rocketship..


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ENRGZR said:


> So, where is the motorsport?


----------

